# Moreton in Marsh Beer Festival 28-29 Sept



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone going to Moreton in Marsh Beer Festival (CAMRA) 28-29 September? Its held at the Cricket Club and motorhomes are welcome (paid a fiver a night last year). Supermarket is just a short walk as is the town. Great curry house a short walk away. Loads of space to exercise the dog. Music etc in the evenings. Facilities in the Club House. (No hook up).


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Update, just checked and its £6.00 per night this year.

Mods if you see this can you move it to Informal Meets where I meant to post it. Thanks


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Can anybody go along?

Catz


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, open to everyone. You don't have to be a CAMRA member, if you are you get a couple of quid off.
I'll post the full details later.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*****MODS if you see this please move to informal meets***Thks

Full details:
Moreton in Marsh Cricket Club, Batsford Road, Moreton in Marsh.
28-29 September, motorhomes £6 per night.
40+ real ales/cider.2 sessions Fri 1300-2300 and Sat 1200-2300,
£3 per session to get in then you buy vouchers to pay for the beer.
You can buy a commemorative glass (half or pint) or bring your own.
A beer guide/list is provided, a good idea to make notes about what you like on it! Burger/chip van on site (didn't try it last year so no idea how good). Music varying from folk, country, rock on both nights, all local bands/singers.
Supermarket/curry house/town (excellent butchers and local produce) 5 mins walk. Park to walk the dog right next door.

If you don't fancy no hook ups etc there is a CC site in Moreton.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Well we had a great time. About twice as many campers/caravan/motorhomes as last year. Saturday weather was very nice but got a bit cold in the evening, several layers of clothes required! Bands were good and 40 ales to choose from.
I will post again for next year.
Also picked up a very good tip that Hook Norton do a festival in July so will be looking out for that one.


----------

